# Animal Crossing Wide World



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey who has got animal crossing wide world 4 the ds i have if you do too lets vist each others town?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Whhhaa?  Is this a game? LOL

Sorry.. I am a FF nerd.. :3


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes, I think he is referring to a game for Nintendo DS


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Whhhaa?  Is this a game? LOL
> 
> Sorry.. I am a FF nerd.. :3


 What you like Final Fatasy?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

Brian said:


> Yes, I think he is referring to a game for Nintendo DS


amen my feathered friend with a beard


----------

